# Optima Holidays....timeshare rentals?



## martyap (Jan 11, 2006)

I received a letter from Optima to see if I wanted to put any of my Durban Sands weeks for rental. As it happens, I have one 2006 week I may not need and it will expire.

Has anyone used them?  Is it worth the effort? They charge 20% according to the letter. Are there other options I should explore?

Thanks,
Marty


----------

